# Figure details



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I was just working on some figures fro a diorama and was converting a Russian figure in a coverall to a British "pixie" suit. This requires making several pockets out of Aves Apoxie putty. I placed them all on the figure and sculpted in the details (folds, pocket flaps, etc and set it aside to harden when I saw a 0.5mm mechanical pencil sitting on my modelling desk and had a brainstorm. It may not be very original, but I thought I'd post it anyway. I took the pencil, retracted the lead and pressed the tip lightly into the pocket flaps, forming a perfect in-scale button (about 2/3" in 1/35 scale). Don'y press too hard, a gentle touch is enough, as you don't want to clog the pencil tube with putty.


----------



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

Owen E Oulton said:


> I was just working on some figures fro a diorama and was converting a Russian figure in a coverall to a British "pixie" suit. This requires making several pockets out of Aves Apoxie putty. I placed them all on the figure and sculpted in the details (folds, pocket flaps, etc and set it aside to harden when I saw a 0.5mm mechanical pencil sitting on my modelling desk and had a brainstorm. It may not be very original, but I thought I'd post it anyway. I took the pencil, retracted the lead and pressed the tip lightly into the pocket flaps, forming a perfect in-scale button (about 2/3" in 1/35 scale). Don'y press too hard, a gentle touch is enough, as you don't want to clog the pencil tube with putty.



Owen, T

Thanks for the handy advice. Think I'll write that down for future reference.

Don


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

These mechanical pencils also often come in 0.7mm size, which would be good for larger (approximately 1") buttons. The 0.5mm size could also be used for mail armour by doing a series of rows of "links". You'd need to alternate the direction of the links in rows, as shown below:

))))))))
((((((((


----------



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

Owen, 

Thank you, also good to know. How are you at sculpting figures? I am trying to repair five figures I bought for the new BSG and have very little sculpting experience. 

Don


----------

